# Our retriever gets overexcited when guests arrive...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both of mine do the same thing when guests come over. The best I can offer is to have a leash ready to put on your pup and to stand on the leash to stop the love bites. Also it helps to teach your dog that they have to be seated to get any attention from guests.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Both my boys are over excited guest greeters as well, but they like to jump and give kisses. I have to keep a treat handy when people come over and keep their leashes on as well. These dogs just love people, so it is tough.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

My three throw a party anytime anyone comes over. They love people SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!

We don't have the mouth issue.

Teaching the dog to sit before he gets attention is a good idea. 

Lisa W


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

same here, Layla just loves everybody. it helps us to put her in the other room when people come in. that way she gets to hear what is going on-but has time to calm down before she gets to great them. after 4-5 min. we bring her out on lead and start doing tricks (sit, shake, wave, twist, down, over, tadaa...) just over and over to get her focused (and to show off a little too!) once she is mentally exhausted she is perfect with our guests!


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

We find that visitor education is important too. We have guest ignore Murphy for a few minutes when they arrive and when he's stopped asking for attention then they call him over for some fuss.

Doesn't always work though...there are a few friends who definitely fit into the 'they're here..go mad' category! :


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Excuse me - but have you been borrowing my Griffyn? : He does the same thing and if I could cure it I'd tell you - just keep working with him on his sits. Tell folks if he starts to grab to ignore him - he'll get the hint but it will take time and patience - Retrievers love to hold things in their mouths. At the park - try to remember to keep something in your pocket for him.

Best wishes and let us know how Griffin is doing!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a very old friend who is a "southern lady" personified--polite, gracious, and always immaculately dressed (why she dresses up to come to my house I have no idea!). Of course, when she comes over, Brooks does exactly what you describe-starts pulling at the sleeves of her beautiful clothes (and she graciously tells me it's fine) . He's never done it to anyone else.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a sign in the window by my front door. It says ... Be Aware, HAPPY DOG lives here 

I put it there when I was recovering from surgery and knew I would not be able to contain her if houseguests came over. I'm better now but I think I'll just leave it there. 

She's 7 years. Obviously I gave up :


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been able to train Rookie (and my guests!) to have Rookie sit when new people come into the house and my guests don't pet him until he is sitting calmly. If he's jumping or mouthing, they just fold their arms across their chest and turn their back on him.

Now, greeting people on the street is much more of a problem. When I'm walking Rookie and we cross paths with a dog lover, he doesn't jump but he does tend to mouth people's hands. It's tough because when we just cross paths with someone, I try to get Rookie to sit, but people usually just start petting him. I should probably work on it more with him and just not let people pet him if he won't sit, but I have a hard time telling someone they can't pet him.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

mdoats said:


> I've been able to train Rookie (and my guests!) to have Rookie sit when new people come into the house and my guests don't pet him until he is sitting calmly. If he's jumping or mouthing, they just fold their arms across their chest and turn their back on him.
> 
> Now, greeting people on the street is much more of a problem. When I'm walking Rookie and we cross paths with a dog lover, he doesn't jump but he does tend to mouth people's hands. It's tough because when we just cross paths with someone, I try to get Rookie to sit, but people usually just start petting him. I should probably work on it more with him and just not let people pet him if he won't sit, but I have a hard time telling someone they can't pet him.


Sounds just like Banner. I felt a little awkward about asking people to wait but it's gotten to the point where my little angel starts to jump on *me* when we see someone coming our way. I just say "Let me get him to sit first before you say hi so he doesn't jump all over you". No one's been offended. I think most people understand, and if they don't....:wave:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

You just have a typical happy Golden! Mine do the same thing but Jazzy also tries to jump up and give them kisses. Now I keep a water bottle handy and if she even looks like she is going to jump I squirt her with it. Lately she just does the happy dance and sleeve thing when guests arrive so I think we've made it!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> I have a very old friend who is a "southern lady" personified--polite, gracious, and always immaculately dressed (why she dresses up to come to my house I have no idea!). Of course, when she comes over, Brooks does exactly what you describe-starts pulling at the sleeves of her beautiful clothes (and she graciously tells me it's fine) . He's never done it to anyone else.


Sam didn't greet with his mouth, but every time my brother-in-law, and only my brother-in-law, would come over, Sam would lose his bladder!! Be grateful, it could be a much "wetter" greeting


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Savannah Mae[ 2yrs] is the wierdest greeter of company.
[she's the one on the right above]
whe someone comes thru the door,
she grabs a shoe from the entryway,
starts shoving it towards the person,
then make the the most astonishing noises.
nearest I can describe is she sounds like Chewbacca[ the big hairy whatever] from Star wars..
and she keeps it up and up as she is so happy..
constantly circleing the person, making those crazy noises, and teasing with that shoe in her mouth,[no favorite shoe] just whatever one is in the entry way.
this has been going on since she was a pup.
If it's someone dressed up, or wearing black, or small children, we then put her in another room..
anyone have a golden that makes "primevil noises when happy?
A real deep and long,throaty, groan.. Our friends call her "chewy" sometimes..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Can you carry a toy to hand him? I love having dogs greet people with a toy in their mouth. Seems to minimize jumping when they are occupied with holding something.


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Had to respond about Savannah Mae sounding like Chewbacca. Abby makes the same noise - it is so funny! She usually does it when she is playing with one of her toys. Although she doesn't grab shoes when someone comes in the door, she will take a shoe and bring it into the next room after they are here for awhile. She just carries it into the room and then leaves it. I agree that Goldens are just happy to see people, but it does get annoying especially with older guests who I am afraid the dog will knock over. In those cases, we put her on the leash until the person has a chance to sit down. Glad Abby is not the only dog that has these interesting attributes.


----------

